# My name is Booster and I'm a Virgin!!!!!



## Booster (May 8, 2010)

Brand new to haunting. I'm in North central Florida. Actually did a haunt back in 1994 to raise money for the non profit I was running and it was very successful, even though on a shoestring budget. I've now decided to do it again this year, so......I wanna make it gr8 and will have a decent budget this time!! Went to HauntCon for ideas and knowledge since it was driving distance from me and WOW!! It was awesome, my mind is now swimming with ideas, energy and knowledge. While searching for info on projection techniques and looking at about 50 different sites, I stumbled in here - glad I did. It's apparent this may be the only site I need as my base resource. Even more excited now. 

So yeah, I'm a newbie and will ask for patience as I pick your brains - I promise to be gentle. Great site, even better once I learn to navigate it.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Booster, you picked a great site for info, and lots of great people to get inspiration from!! Have fun and good luck with your haunt!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Booster!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome booster


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome booster. I'm sure you'll find that almost everyone here (accept me. I'm just here for comic relief:zombie has a great wealth of knowledge and are more than willing to help out.


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Greetings Booster!
I like virgins, new myself, to the forum that is. 
So far...so good! Be see'en ya around.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Another North Floridian, cool. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Booster (May 8, 2010)

Wow, you really know how to make someone feel welcome. So many "welcomes" in so little time - you guys rock!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Mmmmm virgin.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcom to the halloween hot spot for good info. and ideas!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Booster. Feel free to pick our braaaiiiiiiins.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings Booster! Welcome to the ho house. You won't be a virgin for long! LOL

This is the only place you need to go for information. These people are psychotic but fun to be around. :lolkin:


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

hello from the barn


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Booster. Like everyone said, the amount of information in this place is amazing and the people are even better.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome Booster. Picking brains is what we do best!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Booster (May 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for rolling out such a big "welcome mat"! I shall now soon commence the brain pickin'.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Virgin, ya sure...me too. Welcome.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

Greetings Booster...we've been expecting you!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

